# How does the Testarossa go from $1m to $50k?



## jcg (Feb 25, 2007)

mark_m5 said:


> It's definitely tempting to get a 12 cylinder true exotic car for $50K. I'd consider it if I hadn't heard multiple stories about TR drivers losing control and fatally crashing.:eeps:


But what a way to go  .


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

mtbscott said:


> I personally think the diminuitive Dino's of the '70's were Ferrari's most beautiful cars even though they held them at arms length back then.


For vintage Ferraris, I'd take most earlier front engine Ferraris (such as the Testa Rossa) over the Dino for beauty. I think the 360 Modena is the best looking rear engine Ferrari (and I got to ride in one at Road America for a few hot laps last weekend - WOW!!!!).


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

EDIT: (I should read posts before I post)



cwsqbm said:


> I think the 360 Modena is the best looking rear engine Ferrari (and I got to ride in one at Road America for a few hot laps last weekend - WOW!!!!).


The 360 Modena is a mid-engine.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferrari_360

Rear engine means behind the rear wheels. As in VW and Porsche Carrera.

I'd love to take a ride in a Ferrari. Any Ferrari.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

mark_m5 said:


> EDIT: (I should read posts before I post)
> 
> The 360 Modena is a mid-engine.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferrari_360
> ...


My bad. I meant mid-engined.

Normally, I don't go for rides with my instructors (some have made me motion sick), but there was no way I'd turn down a ride in a Ferrari.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

mark_m5 said:


> They're dangerous as hell. They're "tail happy" because of that big fat a$$, and people die in them regularly.
> 
> My brother wants one. I hope he doesn't get one, but it's his money.
> 
> I'd prefer a nice 355 myself. Much more classic styling and you get airbags too.


They are *not*dangerous. Some RWD car control classes would make them quite normal to drive.

High powered RWD cars without *P*lease*S*ave*M*e and *D*ont*S*care*C*luebies have been pimp slapping clueless owners and sending them to ditches for ages. As the saying goes, it's the driver, not the $#%#$%! car.

I should know, I love driving my GT2 sideways.:bigpimp:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

mark_m5 said:


> EDIT: (I should read posts before I post)
> 
> The 360 Modena is a mid-engine.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferrari_360
> ...


There is a company that does short term leasing of F cars.

You can lease a 360 with 500 mile per month allowance for 3K a month without any long term contract (for instance, one month exactly).

Or you can rent a 360 spider for 1500 bucks a month with 75 miles (perfect for Vegas track event, heh) allotment per day.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

cwsqbm said:


> For vintage Ferraris, I'd take most earlier front engine Ferraris (such as the Testa Rossa) over the Dino for beauty. I think the 360 Modena is the best looking rear engine Ferrari (and I got to ride in one at Road America for a few hot laps last weekend - WOW!!!!).


The cheese grater is not front engined.

It is too bad that while they are no more expensive than a 6, they still cost 5 grand every 15K miles to service because the Italians can't design cars worth $#@! when it comes to maintenance.

Dropping the motor to change belts? WTF?:tsk:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Stuka said:


> The cheese grater is not front engined.
> 
> It is too bad that while they are no more expensive than a 6, they still cost 5 grand every 15K miles to service because the Italians can't design cars worth $#@! when it comes to maintenance.
> 
> Dropping the motor to change belts? WTF?:tsk:


Testa Rossa (front engined)









Testarossa (mid-engined)


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

cwsqbm said:


> Testa Rossa (front engined)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah.:thumbup:

Not much of a vintage guy, but thanks for the education.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

That's what I meant when I did my edit.

Thanks for the lease info. I've never been much of a fan of leasing, but maybe it makes sense for a Ferrari.

That way, the maintenance is somebody else's problem!!!


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

mark_m5 said:


> That's what I meant when I did my edit.
> 
> Thanks for the lease info. I've never been much of a fan of leasing, but maybe it makes sense for a Ferrari.
> 
> That way, the maintenance is somebody else's problem!!!


http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53259


----------

